# Holding ganache for service



## talabadoo (Nov 10, 2012)

I dont know if theres already been a post about this. But in having trouble holding ganache for service. It keeps seperating and i know its because its to hot . I have tried all areas of the kitchen. I was wondering what the best temp to keep it at and best way without having a choc. Temperer.


----------



## jcakes (Feb 18, 2007)

What are you using the ganache for?  Glazing cake to order? Garnishing the plate? Something else?


----------



## laurenlulu (Sep 9, 2012)

What works for me is putting it into a large bowl over a medium sized pot of water that has been brought to a simmer then removed from heat. When the chocolate starts to firm up again, remove it from the top of the pot, return water to a simmer, turn off heat again and replace the bowl. Stirring occassionally helps to prevent hot spots and overheating.


----------



## coyote (Apr 4, 2012)

If your kitchen has one of those electric soup warmers you can fill it with water, keep it on a very low setting, and put the bowl of ganache over that and see if that helps?.. or even try a small crock pot? 

In one restaurant, I've kept ganache warm by putting it in an insert with water, and putting that on top of my toaster oven. 

You say you've tried every area in the kitchen, but I'm not sure what you mean by that? If you're keeping it at ambient temperature, that's not very safe, and if it's breaking even then, I'd wonder about your chocolate to cream ratio. ??


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

This is one thread that has made me think.

I have never held ganache at a liquid state for more time than it took to finish a product.

Is there something in the chemical makeup (bond) that makes the cream safe to hold for extended periods?

Is the "break" you experience just the cream curdling?

IDK but would like to just in case I have this problem on my hands in future.

mimi

* A regular heating pad is great for holding prep that needs to stay warm as well as a great place to raise dough during the rare coldish periods in my kitchen.

Of course you will want a leak proof barrier to protect the pad.

m.


----------



## talabadoo (Nov 10, 2012)

We use it for glazing and to coat mini boston cream cakes . Also to coat the ends od conoli shells to order . The break i was speaking of was the oil seperating from the choc . And not able to blend back together . The recipie i am told to use is 4 cups cream 4 cups bitter sweet choc chips. And the cream is 42% fat . We have started keeping it in a water bath on top of the steam table and its some what working better.


----------



## joelzer0 (May 30, 2013)

Here is a stable ganache recipe. 
550g heavy cream
780g heavy corn syrup
850g chocolate (I like 74%)
80g egg yolk
440g melted butter

Boil cream and syrup. Add to chocolate and blend with hand mixer. Mix in yolks. Slowly add butter using hand mixer until incorporated. Strain and cool.

The proteins in the eggs holds the emulsion together plus gives it shine. 
Keep it refridgerated taking out only small batches at a time. What you can use in three hours. This will stay liquid in a warm place. After three hours discard and melt some more in the microwave.
The recipe above will give you about three quarts with a seven day shelf life. Remember to discard things in the danger zone after max four hours. The food cost is nothing compared to the health of your guests


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Ahh.

Thanks Joel, for scratching that brain itch I was having.

All makes sense if one is patient, /img/vbsmilies/smilies/bounce.gif which I am not.

mimi


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

Here's how i make and hold ganache for service...
1 cup of cream to 8 oz bittersweet chocolate. boil cream, pour over grated chocolate, whisk til smooth. I also whisk in a tsp of vanilla or Kahlua at this point. I transfer to squeeze bottles and keep one in a Bain Marie with warm water,along with a squeeze bottle of caramel sauce. The Bain Marie sits on a shelf above the pantry/dessert station.
Seems to me the corn syrup would make the ganache obscenely sweet.....shiny, but sweet

joey


----------



## fatherbeverage (Jul 17, 2011)

durangojo said:


> Here's how i make and hold ganache for service...
> 1 cup of cream to 8 oz bittersweet chocolate. boil cream, pour over grated chocolate, whisk til smooth. I also whisk in a tsp of vanilla or Kahlua at this point. I transfer to squeeze bottles and keep one in a Bain Marie with warm water,along with a squeeze bottle of caramel sauce. The Bain Marie sits on a shelf above the pantry/dessert station.
> Seems to me the corn syrup would make the ganache obscenely sweet.....shiny, but sweet
> 
> joey


 hes using the ganache to glaze a cake. wouldn't boiling the cream cause some seperation? heating the cream just enough to melt the chocolate is the goal isnt it.


----------

